# Instructions for Moebius Jupiter 2



## scifimodeler (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey all
I just ordered the Jupiter 2 from Moebius. I would like to get all my supplies (paints) before it arrives. Can someone out there who has this model be kind enough to scan the back where it has the paint suggestions and email it to [email protected]
It would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Your paint list is on the way!

Gordon


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect such an ancient thread, but I also need the information. I am going to my local hobby store to purchase the Jupiter 2 and want to get some of the paints as well. Does anyone have the paint list or the scan of the instructions?

Well, no one was able to give me the info and I'm not able to make a scan, but I did get the model and have the guide. (Will just have to make a third trip to the hobby store, third day in a row! Woo! Bet they love me down there.)

In order, required paints: Flat Sand, Flat RAF interior Green, Wood, Flat Dark Tan, Burnt Umber, Dark Brown, Flat White, Flat Black, Aluminum, Brass, Chrome Silver, Athracite gray metallic, Camouflage Gray, Dark ghost gray, Light ghost gray, Gunship gray, Gloss white, Gloss yellow, Gloss Red, Gloss Bright Green, Gloss blue, Turn signal Amber, Clear red. And for the hull color you are given a choice of three colors, Aluminum non buffing metalizer, Aluminum plate buffing metalizer, and silver spray paint.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Manatee Dream said:


> Sorry to resurrect such an ancient thread, but I also need the information. I am going to my local hobby store to purchase the Jupiter 2 and want to get some of the paints as well. Does anyone have the paint list or the scan of the instructions?
> 
> Well, no one was able to give me the info and I'm not able to make a scan, but I did get the model and have the guide. (Will just have to make a third trip to the hobby store, third day in a row! Woo! Bet they love me down there.)
> 
> In order, required paints: Flat Sand, Flat RAF interior Green, Wood, Flat Dark Tan, Burnt Umber, Dark Brown, Flat White, Flat Black, Aluminum, Brass, Chrome Silver, Athracite gray metallic, Camouflage Gray, Dark ghost gray, Light ghost gray, Gunship gray, Gloss white, Gloss yellow, Gloss Red, Gloss Bright Green, Gloss blue, Turn signal Amber, Clear red. And for the hull color you are given a choice of three colors, Aluminum non buffing metalizer, Aluminum plate buffing metalizer, and silver spray paint.


I used the German Silver on my Moebius, but several years ago I used Buffable Aluminum on my 12" Round 2. I like them both, but the German Silver had a much longer drying time. I fudged on some of the base interior colors. I now wish I would have just used the guide. Btw, I would seriously consider some aftermarket items. Paragrafix has an awesome metal photo etch and decal set. Voodoo Fx has a wonderful light kit. It's subtle and "scaled", keeping it realistic and not toyish. Or for an easier, cheaper direction, use the TSDS decal set. This set comes with vinyl, water slide decals and lots of extras for a budget price. 

The J2 was such an important model for me. I went hog wild and did lots to mine.


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

I got the vinyl masks and paragrafix decals, hopefully that will be good enough. I also managed to snag the season two figures from crow's nest models and plan to paint the Robinsons like they are in the "wild adventure" episode. Finally, the lighting kit is on its way also. This will be my first lit model.

This is really just a practice run before I do my 1/350 enterprise. I thought having something in a larger scale with many tiny features to paint or decal would be good practice before I then move onto the main event.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Manatee Dream said:


> I got the vinyl masks and paragrafix decals, hopefully that will be good enough. I also managed to snag the season two figures from crow's nest models and plan to paint the Robinsons like they are in the "wild adventure" episode. Finally, the lighting kit is on its way also. This will be my first lit model.
> 
> This is really just a *practice* run before I do my 1/350 enterprise. I thought having something in a larger scale with many tiny features to paint or decal would be good practice before I then move onto the *main *event.


I beg your pardon, sir but I feel obliged to gently disagree about what you define as "practice" and "main" events here.

With all due respect, both are at the same level (and that, if you are not intending to do your landing legs motorized to deploy and retract, case in which the J2 should be THE main event). 

 IMHO, IMHO!!! :wave:


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

It is more my preference for the shows. I am using this one as a warm up before the refit. I loved lost in space as a kid,but have always preferred star trek over it for its seriousness. 

I would love to motorize the landing gear....but that is absolutely out of my skill level. It will have to be standard when it comes to that!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Manatee Dream said:


> It is more my preference for the shows. I am using this one as a warm up before the refit. I loved lost in space as a kid,but have always preferred star trek over it for its seriousness.
> 
> I would love to motorize the landing gear....but that is absolutely out of my skill level. It will have to be standard when it comes to that!


I think it's an emotional thing for me. As an 8 year old, watching the first round of LiS reruns in the late 60's, I sorta grew up on that family. I have memories of myself sitting cross legged on the shag carpet eating Cheerios in my PJ's in front of our B/W TV. 

But I wasn't old enough to appreciate Star Trek until the mid 70's. 

:wave:


----------

